# Biketouren im Fichtelgebirge



## the.joker (30. April 2007)

hallo an alle bikerfans
suche leute die mit mir am wochenende, bzw. auch unter der woche, wenns geht, kurze knackige touren im fichtelgebirge bestreiten. wer lust hat, würde mich sehr freuen!!
gruß
josef


----------



## lowisbmx (30. April 2007)

Hallo,
bist du Ortskundig und kennst du die schönen Trails? Ich bin mal so eine Tour die in der Bike vorgestellt wurde gefahren (Schneeberg - Ochsenkopf). Da ist man fast nur so Schotterwege gefahren  
Ich würde mich mal zum Mitfahren am Wochenende bereiterklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonker (30. April 2007)

Bin vielleicht auch interessiert.wo seit ihr her?Muss halt sehen obs zeitlich möglich ist.
Mfg


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2007)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bist du Ortskundig und kennst du die schönen Trails? Ich bin mal so eine Tour die in der Bike vorgestellt wurde gefahren (Schneeberg - Ochsenkopf). Da ist man fast nur so Schotterwege gefahren



schöne flowige Trails gibts auch nimmer wirklich ... wird nach und nach alles kapputtgefahren von den timberjacks. bei der tour in der bike war zusätzlich noch das problem, das die nicht über den nusshardt fahren durften.

die trails die es noch gibt sind halt ruppig und eher was für federweg


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. April 2007)

naja so ein zwei nette trails gibts schon am Waldstein oder vom Schneeberg runter. Ochsenkopf war ich leider immer noch nett. Hoffe das ändert sich dieses 
Jahr noch.


----------



## the.joker (1. Mai 2007)

also ortkundig bin ich ein wenig, denn zugezogen, aber mit karte funktionierte es meistens wunderbar. klar sind das nur schotterpisten --> macht ja am meisten spass
auf den nusshart hab ich leider noch keinen weg gefunden ohne das fahrrad zu tragen*g*war aber auch lustig
ich habe vor an diesem woende zu fahren´, wenn das wetter passt?
vielleicht ergibt sich dann ja was


----------



## merlot (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
schau mal da: http://www.figera.de
Bei denen fahr´ich auch ab und zu mal mit, ist ein bunt gemischter Haufen, da passt eigentlich fast jeder dazu.
Kannst mich aber auch mal kontaktieren, wenn´st Interesse hast - komme aus der nördlichen Ecke vom Fichtelgebirge, also Waldstein / Kornberg.
Grüße, Peter


----------



## lowisbmx (1. Mai 2007)

dieses wochenende eher nicht, da ist der marathon in trieb. eins drauf wäre o.k.


----------



## the.joker (1. Mai 2007)

hört sich doch nett an, also vuielleicht bis bald
würd mich sehr freuen
war heut auch eine tour fahren, über nusshard und schneeberg.
hmm war das wieder geil
nur viel zu viele wanderer unterwegs, aber die springen gott sei dank immer zur seite
also see ya


----------

